# How does an anxious person act



## Aries33

have you ever though about this question in detail, how would another normal person perceive us, if you were walking down the street would somebody be able to spot out that your anxious, its kinda like saying how can you tell if somebody is gay without actually speaking to them, at the moment I'm trying to find positive ways to out think my negatives, so what do you think how would they act, challenge yourself on it, you'll be surprised hey


----------



## Lachlan

it depends on the kind of anxiety. For some people it may be impossible to tell, if, for example, they are just part of a crowd listening to a speaker. That same person may begin to show signs of anxiety if they were asked to speak. another person may show signs of anxiety by just being in the crowd. 
what signs? 
body language can reveal a lot about a person. stance, posture, eye contact, speed of body movements, breathing rate, etc, often certain reactions have certain causes. if its actually possible to pick out an anxious person, is debateable. there was actually a horizon documentary where a panel of experts tried to do just that, and they got it wrong.


----------



## Aries33

Great thanks for the feedback


----------



## super

well some people show it and some don't
i was at the bus stop today, some guy around 20's looked like he was a wreck (probably drugs, ****ty area) and he could not keep still at all, kept touching his hair his face showed fear etc

another time i noticed other types of anxiety people tend to touch themselves or laugh in a different tone. i was just sitting at the bus stop so i took in everything i saw.

in my case most of the time when im anxious im quiet, i don't show it i just don't talk much and keep to myself and try not to talk and just hope no one talks to me (that mentality is changing though!)

if im in an extremely anxiety provoking event like starting at a new school im pretty sure it was obvious...nervous tone in voice, etc


----------



## ntdc

shifty and uncomforable , watch the body languge very "closed" body language...arms folded legs pulled together. tends to look around a lot


----------



## Christina123

An anxious person would act like me.


----------



## kos

The one thing I'm conscious of is facial ticks and twitches.


----------



## northstar1991

When I'm anxious, I focus too much on myself. My face gets tense and I sometimes fidget.


----------



## Rbokoloo

Avoidance of eye contact. Frowning.


----------



## Aries33

Yes i agree totally with this , i've seen those types, hey i act like that at times especially when i'm surrounded by people i dont know i cant look at there faces weird



Rbokoloo said:


> Avoidance of eye contact. Frowning.


----------



## bittertaste

My friends have told me they can't tell I have anxiety at all, even when I'm in the middle of a panic attack. My roommate told me I hide it very well.

I try not to let other people know when I'm anxious unless I am comfortable with them.


----------



## BilliAnn

Hello! I'm new here today. Your question is interesting. But I still think that depends on the character of each particular how he would react. Greetings!


----------



## theguru416

Well I definitely avoid eye contact and crack my fingers but I really dont think people notice my panic attacks.


----------



## Cletis

Poor eye contact, fidgety, shaky, quiet, avoid socializing with people, frown a lot.


----------



## ryobi

kos said:


> The one thing I'm conscious of is facial ticks and twitches.


^ me too


----------



## FlufflyPurplePillow

Im MORE nervous when im SITTING DOWN (on the bus) or STANDING STEAL (waiting in line) than when i'm on the move walking. I get tense and i have NO idea what my face looks like. It probably looks scared ****less. Mine is more so body language which makes other ppl feel my anxiety which just makes everything pitifully crumble down.

I TOO get nervous ticks. Like twith my neck or head or leg or arm. Gah im a wreck!

-__-


----------



## Patriot

An anxious person "acts" as little as possible.


----------



## Joe

I don't think many people could without actually talking too them, I know I walk with my head down and I constantly scratch the back of my neck. Whenever I walk past soemone I always feel really awkward as well but im not sure if I do anything noticable in it.


----------



## bunnie

My eyes tend to dart around and my voice is strained. Fml...lol
:sigh

I feel like my nervous energy rubs off on other and they get uncomfortable.


----------



## baranok

instant irrational change of opinion by just a little word that was spoken, lets say in friend group, everybody seems ok just you look like a bit lunatic and what's worse - you feel so.


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*I make a mad face so people can back off and maybe perceive me as some sketchy threat..meanwhile my hearts pounding.. *


----------



## Ponceau 4R

NjoyDfriendZ said:


> *I make a mad face so people can back off and maybe perceive me as some sketchy threat..meanwhile my hearts pounding.. *


what kind of situations trigger this reaction of yours?


----------



## secreta

like this:


----------



## Aries33

Hahaha this is so funny



secreta said:


> like this:


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

Ponceau 4R said:


> what kind of situations trigger this reaction of yours?


*Just being in public period*


----------



## Darth Smittius

When walking in public my legs feel like noodles. I often wonder if people can tell.


----------



## Renea2011

Deer in headlights look.
Poor eye contact.
Fidgety.
Can't Sit Still.
My Voice Changes. 
Withdrawn.(when im trying to calm myself down)

List of stuff i do when Anxious. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Mr Mug

I walk and sit hunched over, i used to do it on purpose but now i can't help doing it. It has become a natural reaction.

I stare at the floor.
I also fidget constantly, playing with my hair, hands and/or sleeves.
Fast breathing.
I also cannot stop scratching, being anxious makes me really itchy for some reason.


----------



## cosmicserpent

Aries33 said:


> have you ever though about this question in detail, how would another normal person perceive us, if you were walking down the street would somebody be able to spot out that your anxious, its kinda like saying how can you tell if somebody is gay without actually speaking to them, at the moment I'm trying to find positive ways to out think my negatives, so what do you think how would they act, challenge yourself on it, you'll be surprised hey


Our body language is a major indicator. However, most people are totally numb to anything outside of their sphere of influence, so they don't notice you. You only think you are being noticed. At times, some people will notice you though, so understand this. It doesn't matter though. They forget real quick and they don't give a **** about you anyway.


----------

